# Changing Forum Name



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi all,
When I signed up to this forum I just picked a really uninspired login name - a couple of years in I really should change this to something better, cooler or funnier.

Is this possible to do - and any suggestions (dangerous I know).

I have a TT roadster, enjoy sport, am an old fart - 50 next month :-( and live near portsmouth in Hampshire

Also of course incredibly good looking, rich and famous (and a liar).

IainTTR
SporTTy
HantsTTR
PompeyTTR 
OldsTTR

all spring to mind, but I am sure you can do better

The best suggestion will be used - if it is possible to change.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Iain

Yes it is possible to change, if you pm Nem he will no doubt help you out as he did me when I changed mine almost a year ago.

I chall restrain myself from making too many suggestions, but how about Old FarTT :lol:

Charlie


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: That's what I was going to suggest


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> :lol: That's what I was going to suggest


Great minds buddy, great minds :lol: :lol:

or just similarly juvenile idiots  I prefer the former.

Charlie


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Guys - I'm crushed....

but to be fair, was what I expected.!!

Thanks for the info Charlie - will pm Nem when I decide on a suitably suave and sophisticated name (yeah right).


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

southernsoftieshandydrinker is free I see.


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Except that I am Scottish and my dad came from Newcastle. I have been down here for the last 24 years - educating the natives.

Would also be far too long to fit on the side of the car if I went on one of the tours.


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Actually could go for ScoTTish - that would work...


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Charlie said:


> Hi Iain
> 
> Yes it is possible to change, if you pm Nem he will no doubt help you out as he did me when I changed mine almost a year ago.
> 
> ...


Charlie did you lose all your post's or did they just carry on ?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

IainTTR gets my vote 



the stig said:


> Charlie did you lose all your post's or did they just carry on ?


It's just a name change mate so effects nothing else :wink:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> IainTTR gets my vote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So once your name has changed all your previous posts change the name too ? . Only reason is i asked last year and i got told i would lose all my posts :?


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

the stig said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > IainTTR gets my vote
> ...


Stig, ALL your previous posts change to your new name.....I used to be SAJSTER 

Why would you want to change YOUR name? :wink:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

SAJ77 said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> > T3RBO said:
> ...


Fed up with getting stick ! My nephew registered for me when i first started up and because i work away a lot and i used to have a white Crash helmet he was convinced it was me !! I suppose its only the odd remark from die hard Top Gear fans but its wearing a bit thin !!


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Well fairwell to IainJB and hello to ScoTTish (much better)...

All my posts have changed name and the total remains correct.

Thanks to Nem for doing the swapover for me - just need to go and tart up my profile with a descent avatar and footer now.

Thanks for the pointer Charlie.

Stig - you could offer to sell your name in the for sale section, would have some takers I reckon.


----------

